# over the tire steel tracks for skid steer snow removal??



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

Does anyone use over the tire steel tracks for snow removal? If so, what are the pro's and con's?


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

not alot of traction with steel on asphalt. can tear up the asphalt too.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*McLaren Rubber Tracks*

Anyone have any experience with McLaren Rubber Tracks?


----------



## PackRat (Dec 14, 2004)

A guy I did a lil contract labor for a while back had aluminum tracks on his Case. I didn't use them for snow, rather cleaning up a junkyard. They are great in the mud, but have a tendancy to gather debris. Great extra traction, wallowing around in a mudhole, though.
I'd think steel, or aluminum would be awefully slippery on a solid surface, let alone wear and tear.


----------



## DouglasCo (Mar 22, 2007)

Are you sure they were aluminum? I have never seen aluminum tracks on a piece of heavy equipment. Anybody else seen this?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

ProWorkz.com;175725 said:


> Anyone have any experience with McLaren Rubber Tracks?


 I have been running mclaren rubber pro trac's for thee years and love them. I used to have a set of grouser cross bar tracks and got tired of laying plywood evey week when I had to rake a beach with my loader. Steel tracks will work in snow but there not that great. They slide enough on dry pavement, add snow and ice and it gets worse. The mclaren tracks work ok in snow I leave them on all year round. I mainly use my machine to move pallets of salt in the winter so it only plows the yard a little. If it was going out on a snow removal job I would drop the tracks. They still lower your ground pressure so tires actually work better. Mclaren has a nice system for mounting the track they give you real tools , not a silly rachet strap! In the summer it is nice having the extra traction and not worring about messing up pavement. The mclaren tracks are also much more quiet than my grosuers were. They squeaked so loud, it was so anoying. I am very happy with my mclaren tracks I'd recomend them. Good luck !!!


----------



## DouglasCo (Mar 22, 2007)

Are they really that much quieter then steel tracks? I thought most the noise was from the tracks hitting the sprocket and each other not the track hitting the ground. Maybe they're just built better, less slack or something. I would love to have some in aluminum(steel inserts) for my application. This is kind of off topic but did you guys see that video of the for the Highspeed skidsteer(tube-tank) those guys built for the military competition? I think it was called buzzsaw or ripsaw or something. It was probably the coolest thing I've ever seen. I'll try to find the video for it later if nobody has it.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

The mclaren tracks are much quieter than my old grouser tracks. Not because of the rubber but because of what they are made of. The chassis is made out of forged steel not cast iron. There are no bushings to replace just pins and pads ( rubber or magnesium). Mclaren rates the track life at 5000hrs. and the rubber pads at 1500 to 2000+hrs. depending on working conditions. When I say they are quiet that is what I personally noticed, it was a huge difference. This is the next best thing to a CTL. in my opinion. It's not as good on wet grass,but muds no problem, and it's alot cheaper to buy/maintain !!!


----------

